# Report aller Scheduled Tasks der Server via AD-Abfrage mit PowerShell



## svisseroo (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hab da wieder mal was für jene die es brauchen könnten, und zwar generiert dieser PowerShell Script ein Report aller geplanten Tasks aller Server via abfrage der AD, packt diese sortiert in einer CSV und sendet das CSV an eine Mail.


```
Import-Module activedirectory 
Get-ADComputer -Filter { cn -Like 'SERVER*' } | % { SCHTASKS /QUERY /s $_.name /FO csv /V } | Sort | out-file C:\tmp\tasks.csv 

#Send Email
$msg = $null
$smtpServer = "0.0.0.0"
$workpath = “\\SERVER001\c$\tmp”
$file = “$workpath\tasks.csv”
$msg = new-object Net.Mail.MailMessage
$att = new-object Net.Mail.Attachment($file)
$smtp = new-object Net.Mail.SmtpClient($smtpServer)
$msg.From = "mail@domain.com"
$msg.To.Add("mail@domain.com")
#$msg.To.Add("mail2@domain.com")
$msg.Subject = "Report Scheduled Tasks"
$msg.IsBodyHTML = $true
$msg.Body = $html
$html = "Report der Tasks auf den Servern"
$msg.Attachments.Add($att)
$smtp.Send($msg)
```

En Scheeennnneee
Svisseroo


----------

